# Aftermarket Blind Spot Monitor w/ Factory Mirrors



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

I've recently been wanting to install a simple license plate radar based blind spot detection system on my cruze. The kit comes with little LED's that are meant to be installed in the interior but I've located some mirror glass that has the side detection system light built in (OEM from a 2013 cruze). Does anyone have this system and know how the LED is wired. I assume its a part of a wire harness but do you think its possible to re-route the power from the aftermarket LED indicators into the factory indicators in the mirror glass. I just think it would make the install a lot cleaner and may closer to the OEM system without all the radar weathering issues GM had.


----------



## Greencrzn (Jan 21, 2021)

It’s a shame no one has responded with any kind of insight to add. I’ve been wondering the same thing. I called one of my local Chevrolet dealers and talk to the parts department, and they said there was no way to add blind spot assist to the car I would have to buy a whole new car just to get the feature. But that doesn’t make sense to m since when you are at the dealer and you want to add the “such and such package” to the car they say they can add it in. And when you think about it all we want is for led’s to light up when the sensor detects something near you that you may or may not see. It doesn’t require a crazy amount of work and there are kits out there but a super clean look would be to have the side mirrors tell you there is something in your blind spot.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

Greencrzn said:


> It’s a shame no one has responded with any kind of insight to add. I’ve been wondering the same thing. I called one of my local Chevrolet dealers and talk to the parts department, and they said there was no way to add blind spot assist to the car I would have to buy a whole new car just to get the feature. But that doesn’t make sense to m since when you are at the dealer and you want to add the “such and such package” to the car they say they can add it in. And when you think about it all we want is for led’s to light up when the sensor detects something near you that you may or may not see. It doesn’t require a crazy amount of work and there are kits out there but a super clean look would be to have the side mirrors tell you there is something in your blind spot.


Right? It seems like a straight forward install. I’ve actually sadly sold my 2012 Cruze and I now own a 2017 Volt premier with the lane change alert haha.


----------



## Greencrzn (Jan 21, 2021)

Dawson060 said:


> Right? It seems like a straight forward install. I’ve actually sadly sold my 2012 Cruze and I now own a 2017 Volt premier with the lane change alert haha.


Nice! I’m actually very interested in the car. My thing is I was actually going to buy a new car, while I’m overall satisfied with the performance of my 2014 Chevy Cruze the lack of modern features like a back up camera, blind assist, heated side mirrors, playing music through the Bluetooth to name a few, makes me want a new car, and then I got the bright idea why don’t I just modernize the car, and some features I can get, but the one feature that seems to be a folk lore is the blind spot assist, from what I can tell, it needs certain relays, and so on, so I’m sure there is a way, but it may not be as straight forward as I thought, and trying to get useful information out of people is hard. The revert to this dumb argument of “just use fisheye blind spot mirrors or adjust your mirrors to get rid of blind spots, why do you need a complex solution to a simple problem” when the entire point of blind spot assist is to assist you by notifying that something is in your blind spot that you may not see, it’s the same reason why a ping goes off when your car is overheating, why do you need that ping if you can see your temp gauge is going into the red?? Rant over. Lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Brandmotion-RDBS-1500-Radar-Blind-System/dp/B07GDV24FK/?tag=td-blind-spot-detection-systems-pcr-20





https://www.amazon.com/Accele-BSS200-Sensor-Audible-Warning/dp/B01F8BLGNK








Blind Spot Systems I Blind Spot Solutions I Toppking® Electronics


Toppking aftermarket Blind Spot Systems will help the driver to avoid hazardous situations by monitoring the blind spot area that is hard to see.




www.blindspotsolution.com


----------

